# Barry Rodemaker and the Tactical Hapkido Alliance



## harold (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone have any information on this gentleman and his organization?


----------



## Father Greek (Feb 15, 2009)

It is my understanding that this gentleman broke away from Combat Hapkido and started his own style kown as Tactical Hapkido. I have been to a school associated with his organization and noted that the curriculum was the same as Combat Hapkido. It was however taught in a different manner. I know that the organization is affiliated with the "Christian Martial Arts"


----------



## exile (Feb 15, 2009)

If Father Greek is right, then I'm a bit underwhelmed by this outfit. Their website makes no mention of Gm. Pelligrini, though it would have been the honest thing to do if T-HKD is an offshoot. And the 'history of HKD' at their website (see below) gives _exactly _the same kind of fabricated legendary ******** that is standard in KKW/WTF TKD propaganda, invoking the Hwarang and other things that there is absolutely no documentary record for so far as combat methods are concerned. To me, it looks cheesy, intellectually dishonest and as suspect as you might think warranted by the fact that this Barry Rodemaker was declared 'Master of the Year' by the, uh,  _World Head of Family Sokeship Hall of Fame _Sept. 1997, according to his website. :BSmeter:

All in all, looks like a very good place to avoid.


----------



## Drac (Feb 15, 2009)

Father Greek said:


> It is my understanding that this gentleman broke away from Combat Hapkido and started his own style kown as Tactical Hapkido. I have been to a school associated with his organization and noted that the curriculum was the same as Combat Hapkido. It was however taught in a different manner. I know that the organization is affiliated with the "Christian Martial Arts"


 
First off let it be clearly understood that I am *not knocking* this discipline, I am just stating facts..I also attended one of these classes with Father Greek and when the name GM Pellegrini was mentioned and after inspecting our certifictions the 2 instructors started sweating and stammering and admit they broke away from Combat Hapkido because of bad blood between them and GMP..The bad blood is that they were prolly acting like a bunch of know-it-alls and GMP told them that to their face as he is apt to do..Check out the enclosed links and the instructor bios..One recieved his 1st Dan ranking in Combat Hapkido on 04/20/2001 and his 1st Dan in Tactical Hapkido on 04/21/2001...Draw your own conclusions...

http://www.tmartialaa.com/
http://www.tacticalhapkido.com/home.htm
http://www.tacticalhapkido.com/Tactical%20Hapkido%20Alliance.htm


----------



## exile (Feb 15, 2009)

Drac said:


> First off let it be clearly understood that I am *not knocking* this discipline, I am just stating facts..I also attended one of these classes with Father Greek and when the name GM Pellegrini was mentioned and after inspecting our certifictions the 2 instructors started sweating and stammering and admit they broke away from Combat Hapkido because of bad blood between them and GMP..The bad blood is that they were prolly acting like a bunch of know-it-alls and GMP told them that to their face as he is apt to do..Check out the enclosed links and the instructor bios..One recieved his 1st Dan ranking in Combat Hapkido on 04/20/2001 and his 1st Dan in Tactical Hapkido on 04/21/2001...Draw your own conclusions...
> 
> http://www.tmartialaa.com/
> http://www.tacticalhapkido.com/home.htm
> http://www.tacticalhapkido.com/Tactical%20Hapkido%20Alliance.htm



Very, very interesting... why am I not surprised by any of that?


----------



## howard (Feb 15, 2009)

exile said:


> ...Barry Rodemaker was declared 'Master of the Year' by the, uh,  _World Head of Family Sokeship Hall of Fame _Sept. 1997, according to his website...



Presumably, that's the same outfit that's cited on the ICHF website:

"Also in 1998 it (the ICHF) received the Leadership Award as "Martial Arts Organization of the Year" by (sic) the World Head of Family Sokeship Council/International Martial Arts Hall of Fame."

(link: http://www.dsihq.com/#combat-hapkido--the-ichf-4c5083 - third bullet down the page)

As has been noted, draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Father Greek (Feb 17, 2009)

howard said:


> Presumably, that's the same outfit that's cited on the ICHF website:
> 
> "Also in 1998 it (the ICHF) received the Leadership Award as "Martial Arts Organization of the Year" by (sic) the World Head of Family Sokeship Council/International Martial Arts Hall of Fame."
> 
> ...


 
Please note that Mr. Rodemaker is not listed as a Master or Grand Master on World Head of Family Sokeship Council website. Further, if you look at Mr. Rodemakers site you will note that he lists himself as the "Founder and
Senior Director of the World Soke-Dojunim Council" and that the stated award actually comes from that organization as is pictured on the site.


----------



## Drac (Feb 17, 2009)

Father Greek said:


> Please note that Mr. Rodemaker is not listed as a Master or Grand Master on World Head of Family Sokeship Council website. Further, if you look at Mr. Rodemakers site you will note that he lists himself as the "Founder and
> Senior Director of the World Soke-Dojunim Council" and that the stated award actually comes from that organization as is pictured on the site.


 
Big difference...


----------



## MsoizeKi (Feb 18, 2009)

I think everyone here either dont realize or know the history behind the ICHF. 

I understand the bloggers here are second and third generation members of ICHF and have no clue who the original members of the ICHF were.

Grandmaster Rodemaker and Grandmaster Pelligrini are long time friends and still keep in touch to this day. Their kids grew up together from visiting each others homes either in Erie or at Pelligrinis home in Florida and Rodemaker was the Vice President and state director of the ICHF. 

He traveled through out this country in a car with Pelligrini and he help sign up numerous new schools in the ICHF, traveled to Korea with him and helped in the expansion early on to what this excellent Hapkido system has become today. He had done more to help the ICHF grow before you even knew about this system. 

Grandmaster Rodemaker still holds numerous records in the ICHF, all of his correspondence documents, ICHF awards, pictures and numerous personal letters signed and sealed from his close friend John Pelligrini in his files. Not to mention the numerous personal stories and history that is not written down or even known except to those few original members of the first inner circle.

So there is no Bad Blood, if one would think, since there was a friendly mutual separation between the two (among many others of the original members who left at the same whom you dont even know about), so of course Grandmaster Rodemaker will not be mentioning Grandmaster Pelligrini out of mutual respect for the ICHF and for his close friend. The ICHF is doing their own thing and the THA has their own, completely separate. 

So please, due to your ignorance on this matter, dont continue to make the ICHF and Grandmaster Pelligrini look bad by citing resources and documents that you have no clue of the history behind it or even know what they are, especially when it involved Johns long-time and close friend in the martial arts.


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2009)

MsoizeKi said:


> I think everyone here either dont realize or know the history behind the ICHF.
> 
> I understand the bloggers here are second and third generation members of ICHF and have no clue who the original members of the ICHF were.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your post...I was only quoting one of his Instructors..If I have been misinformed I will apologize..


----------



## exile (Feb 18, 2009)

Drac, it seems simple to me. You and Father Greek are friends of Gm. P., so should be no problem at all checking this guy's story next time you three get together, eh? Might make a _very_ interesting discussionwho knows?


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2009)

exile said:


> Drac, it seems simple to me. You and Father Greek are friends of Gm. P., so should be no problem at all checking this guy's story next time you three get together, eh? Might make a _very_ interesting discussionwho knows?


 
Doing so as we speak err type...


----------



## exile (Feb 18, 2009)

MsoizeKi said:


> I...so of course Grandmaster Rodemaker will not be mentioning Grandmaster Pelligrini out of mutual respect for the ICHF and for his close friend. The ICHF is doing their own thing and the THA has their own, completely separate.  [sic&#8212;exile]



Yeah, except for the fact that Rodemaker would not be _doing_ what he's doing now if it weren't for the fact that he learned Combat Hakido from Gm. Pelligrini. Are you going to deny this? Because if not, 'respect for the ICHF and for his close friend' would dictate that he explicitly acknowledge the roots in Gm. Pelligrini's style of whatever it is he's doing. I'll just say that any conception of respect which consists of suppressing one's indebtedness for the instruction necessary to do what one is currently doing seems a little... _strange_... to me. Or you find that completely normal and usual, MsoizeKi?


----------



## phreekbird (Feb 18, 2009)

MsoizeKi said:


> I think everyone here either dont realize or know the history behind the ICHF.
> 
> I understand the bloggers here are second and third generation members of ICHF and have no clue who the original members of the ICHF were.
> 
> ...



I couldn't have said it better, admittedly I am just a student (and a new one) to THA, however I have heard nothing but good things concerning the ICHF and GM Pellegrini. 

That said, as for:


exile said:


> Drac, it seems simple to me. You and Father Greek are friends of Gm. P., so should be no problem at all checking this guy's story next time you three get together, eh? Might make a _very_ interesting discussionwho knows?


and


Drac said:


> Doing so as we speak err type...



I think that is an excellent idea, I mean I know for a fact that GM Rodemaker talks with GM Pellegrini  every once in a while concerning family, politics, etc, so I am sure that GM Pellegrini   would be able to set this (and any other issues) to rest.

Also in regards to:


exile said:


> Yeah, except for the fact that Rodemaker would not be _doing_ what he's doing now if it weren't for the fact that he learned Combat Hakido from Gm. Pelligrini. Are you going to deny this? Because if not, 'respect for the ICHF and for his close friend' would dictate that he explicitly acknowledge the roots in Gm. Pelligrini's style of whatever it is he's doing. I'll just say that any conception of respect which consists of suppressing one's indebtedness for the instruction necessary to do what one is currently doing seems a little... _strange_... to me. Or you find that completely normal and usual, MsoizeKi?


 
As for my knowlege, GM Rodemaker never denied anything regarding the ICHF and GM Pellegrini's involvment in his study of Martial Arts. I know for a fact that GM Rodemaker did Hapkido before he even met GM Pellegrini. 

As for GM Rodemaker giving homage to GM Pellegrini for his time in the ICHF, I dont see how he needs to. After all, (not wanting to make waves but) does GM Pellegrini give homage to all of his prior instructors before the creation of the ICHF? No, nore does he need to.

As per MsoizeKi's post, GM Rodemaker and GM Pellegrini split and went their own ways years ago, no one has denied that.... 

As for respect, I, never having met GM Pellegrini, still refer to him as a GM, he earned it, so I give him the respect that is due, yet in your post, you flat out ignore the fact that GM Rodemaker is a GM, just calling him "Rodemaker" is a lack of respect...


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2009)

phreekbird said:


> I couldn't have said it better, admittedly I am just a student (and a new one) to THA, however I have heard nothing but good things concerning the ICHF and GM Pellegrini.
> 
> That said, as for:
> 
> ...


 
If the information that was relayed to me is false I will print an apology..Lets all show GM Rodemaker the respect that he is due and not refer to him by his last name...


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2009)

I believe this thread has run its course..I am going to move to lock it..

I have learned the following:

1.GM Pellegrini and GM Rodemaker *ARE NOT* close friends..They are casual and cordial acquaintances..

2.Their kids did *NOT* grow up together. Barry visited his house *ONCE in* Florida while on vacation and GMP visited his while doing a seminar for his school. That was the 1 time that their kids met and they were only a couple of of months old at the time.

3.Yes, at one time he was a loyal member, he joined in 1995 and dropped out in 2001, He attended many seminars and, at one time, as PA State Director helped promote the ICHF (as many others have done through the years). True, there is no &#8220;bad blood"...


----------



## exile (Feb 18, 2009)

Drac said:


> I believe this thread has run its course..I am going to move to lock it..
> 
> I have learned the following:
> 
> ...



So basically, what we were being fed in those two posts earlier was...uh... not fit for human consumption. Why am I not surprised? 

Lock away, Drac. No reason MT should be used as a platform for misinformation and disinformation.


----------



## Father Greek (Feb 18, 2009)

I would like to take this oppurtunity to set the record striaght. I posted some eroneous information based on my poor eyesight. GM Rodemaker did in fact receive the Master of the Year Award  from the WHOFSC. I would also like to apologize to GM Rodemaker and his Students and Instructors for anything that I posted that may have demeaned their art or their abilities.

Father Greek


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 18, 2009)

ADMIN NOTE:

THREAD LOCKED PENDING REVIEW.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Administrator


----------

